# rose hips ok for kids and seniors?



## greenT (May 31, 2005)

i am going to make a bunch
of hibiscus tea cooler. the tea
bags that i bought have rose hips
and hibiscus in them. i thought perhaps
rose hips are considered an herbal
remedy that may not be safe for
young kids (2y) or senior citizens to take?

anyone have any info on rose hips?

thanks!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I always had herbal tea that had them in it when I was a toddler. Really, they're a kind of fruit, so it should be fine. The only "medicinal" things I know of for them is that they are a good source of vitamin C and Quercetin.


----------



## greenT (May 31, 2005)

great. thanks for the reply.
i had the hardest time finding
plain hibiscus tea, and the only
one i found had the rose hips
in it...

i made the tea and now it is
chilling in the fridge. hope it
turns out ok.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Rose Hip syrup used to be a staple for babies in the UK, I was brought up on it. So I would say it is probably absolutely fine.


----------

